# What tactical light are you guys using for your AR15



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I just picked up a RRA m4. I am looking into getting this thing set up with a tactical light and a couple other things. What do you guys recommend in the way of tactical lights?

I know surefire makes some stuff......just wanted your guys expertise. When mounted on the gun....do the lights power on with a switch other than the tailswitch?

Thanks


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I found this deal someone posted over on another site and quickly snapped one up. Apparently they're refurbished, but you wouldn't be able to tell, or at least I couldn't. Pretty good steal of a deal for a Surefire.

M952 with tapeswitch

Pretty easy to use (as long as you have a rail of course) but they do chew up the "railestate" pretty quick.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Have you used it. What is your impression of the piece. It looks nice....and its Surefire so you know it is at minimum.....a good light.

I may scoop one up.

Thanks for the response.

Anyone else have an opinion please chime in.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've used it mainly in dry fire practice around the house, but I've shot with it on my gun for over a month or so, probably about 600-700 rounds and recoil doesn't seem to be jiggling any wires loose yet. I'm going to a Magpul Dynamics class on the 3rd of April and will have it on there for over 2000 rounds in 3 days so I guess I'll see how it holds up. Plenty bright for L.I.E (Locate Identify Engage) (think that's a Hackathorne Acronym). Just be mindful of your mounting of the tape strip, so you don't have any accidental lighting going on while shooting. I mounted my light at 3 o'clock and the strip at 12 o'clock, it works pretty good in that config, but that depends on how long a rail you have, how you shoot, and whatever other stuff you've got mounted on it.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of it mounted on your rifle?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

mike#9 said:


> Do you have any pictures of it mounted on your rifle?


I'll take some tonight if I can pry the camera away from my wife for 5 minutes. :mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I have this one from Primary Arms on one of my M4's. For $99 delivered it's a good value.
http://primaryarms.com/product.sc?productId=40&categoryId=11


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wound up getting the M952 w/tapeswitch that zhurdan posted the link to.

Mounted it up with the A.R.M.S. mount that it came with.....fits,looks, and most importantly works awesome!!

Thanks for the recommendation Zhurdan


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

No problem. Sorry I didn't get back to you with pictures. I was at a Magpul Dynamics Carbine class for 3 days, and got snowed in on the way back home. Here's a few picks I posted on another site. I've got more pics, but my wife was working the camera and stood a little too far back for most of them to turn out well.



> Ok, so I finally wrestled the camera away from the wife, but most of the pics she took were from far away. When I asked her if she was scared of all the big rifles... she said "No, I just didn't want to get too close to Costa".
> 
> Anyways, here's a few...
> 
> ...


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics of the light on the gun (dirty gun from the class) and a few other pics just to show how filthy it was after 3 days of shooting. Didn't actually use the light during the class, but after being banged around, thrown in the dirt, and generally abused, it still works just fine.

Now, as for the 1911, it started to choke pretty hard on day 2 so I switched to the HK USP. No pictures of it dirty, as I'm carrying it, and it needed to be cleaned for that reason.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Zhur, looks like you worked those guns petty hard.

Nice choice of carbines - any malfunctions? I looked in vain for a Noveske about 18 months ago. They make a damn fine AR.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

James NM said:


> Zhur, looks like you worked those guns petty hard.
> 
> Nice choice of carbines - any malfunctions? I looked in vain for a Noveske about 18 months ago. They make a damn fine AR.


Definately worked them hard. Had a couple double feeds probably because my magazines were just as full of dirt as well. Day 1 and 2 were malfunction free, but we seriously upped the round count and "in the dirt" shooting.

Order direct from Noveske, I did. Great customer service!


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I'm using a simple Surefire G2 in a Viking Tactical mount.


----------

